# Will King Kong finally !!!



## fadhatter (Feb 22, 2005)

Will King Kong finally expose Peter Jackson as a second rate b-grade, plagiarising, "remake" director


----------



## Mike (Feb 22, 2005)

It probably will. "King Kong" will be, what, the third version of this film? Give me a break!


----------



## Morgul Agent (Mar 21, 2005)

What does that matter, if it's by far the best version yet?


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 22, 2005)

I think he genuinely is a good director. I'll probably go see it.


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 22, 2005)

Unless he or she is a genuine legend, I won't go to a film for the director. I don't consider PJ a legend, but I do think that he did a sterling job on LOTR. I'll see King Kong if the trailer interests me.


----------

